# 10/24/11 trip- stuck a nice fish



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*10/24/11 trip- stuck a nice fish (Pics finally attached)*

Too tired to post pics tonight. Quick synopsis, got a limit with 4 over 20". Big boy of the night was gigged toward the end of the trip. Rough estimate has it 23" and over 6lbs on the boca grip! Had to work for them because the wind switched from the north to almost due east making conditions tougher. Winds would lay down and then pick up. Seemed like a broken record. One of the flounder spit out a 6" mullet as I gigged it.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the report. If post a photo or two, I'll be looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I was able to tag 8 wading last night also, all were good fish. My biggest was also near the end of my night but was not my last one. It should be close to 22", will have pics up later today unless I go again after work (Will have pics but not yet posted). I actually walked past several of the smaller keepers and of course a few small ones. The beach seems to be loaded with fish right now.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of tip is that on your gig? Kinda looks like a removable fish point for an arrow.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a nice bunch of flounder Mr T. La:thumbsup:


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Tip*

Yeah that's a bowfishing tip. Works real good. Tip is attached to a threaded rod with epoxy. Then don't come off even if you hit the belly.


----------

